# الصابون السائل



## هانئ محمد خليفة (2 فبراير 2011)

عايزة اصنع صابون سائل يدوى يكون فية بولى وتكسابون وتايلوز وسلفونيك بس يكون بكميات بسيطة لعمل مشروع مربح وتكلفة قليلة وجودة عالية:77:


----------



## احمد ايسل (11 يناير 2014)

لو عاوز تعمل المشروع وفى دماغك ده رقمى 01008585841 وانا تحت امرك


----------



## احمد ايسل (11 يناير 2014)

بص يا سيدى اولا التحضيره على 24 لتر ماء المكونات  
1 - سلفونيك 
2 - بوتاسا كاويه 
3 - تكسابزن 
4- بروندكس 
5- تراى ايثانول امين 
6- جلسرين
7 - كمبرلاند 
8- اللون والرائحه 
طريقه عمل صابون سايل ولا تنسزنا بالدعاء 
اولا نحضر وعاء بلستيك وليس معدن 
ثانيا ------ توضع البوتاسا اولا حتى تمام الازابه ثم التكسابون ثم السلفونيك ثم التراى ثم الكمبرلاند ثم الجلسرين ثم البروندكس وهى الماده الحافظه ثم اللون والرائحه 
المقادير كالاتى ك 3 سلفونيك
300 جرام بوتاسا كاويه 
300 تكسابون جلرام 
200ج تكسابون
200 كمبرلاند
20جلسرين 
100ج بروندكس
بجانب اللون والرائحه حسب الاحتياج والله الموفق والمستعان وده رقمى 01008585841 للاستفسار


----------



## احمد ايسل (13 يناير 2014)

هل من رد او استفسار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في حد مش فاهم اوضح حاجه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## 83moris (13 يناير 2014)

3ك سلفونك مايتعادلوش ب 300 جرام صودا يتعادلة ب 520 جم تقريبا
التكسابون مكتوب مرتين 200+300
شكراا


----------

